# Lola in GTA4



## Dillard13

Lola who? The Don's girl in GTA3?


----------



## rduffy123

Lola the girl with the lollipop in gta4. Not gta3.


----------



## Dillard13

Oh, I thought it was just some hooker they put on the cover.


----------



## xShiFTx

Yeah she does look like a hooker..


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShiFTx*


Yeah she does look like a hooker..



Maybe that picture tells a clue on her location.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Maybe that picture tells a clue on her location.










i've probably found her already and ran her ass over without knowing lol


----------



## Cukies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28*


i've probably found her already and ran her ass over without knowing lol

















lol, i bet everyone did already.


----------



## Dillard13

From that picture....it looks like the North Holland Projects in Algonquin...


----------



## AKAeric

Have you tried looking up "Lola" on a cop computer yet?


----------



## The Pook

Big Foot from GTA:SA, meet Lola. Lola from GTA:IV, meet Big Foot.


----------



## rduffy123

You can see her on the regular computer police website but your cant search for her in the car. She supposedly works by the docks but is a prostitute in Star Junction.


----------



## sctheluna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Big Foot from GTA:SA, meet Lola. Lola from GTA:IV, meet Big Foot.


That sounds very sexual................ hmmmmmmmm


----------



## rduffy123

I think id rather have her then introduce her to big foot, but thats just me haha.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah, weird how she is one of the main artworks but doesnt have any involvement in the game.. here she is in real life though


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


yeah, weird how she is one of the main artworks but doesnt have any involvement in the game.. here she is in real life though



















???


----------



## rabidgnome229

Have you tried the random person missions? They randomly appear as a blue person icon when you are near them


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


???


urgh.. bloody hotlinks! sorry. google image search for 'lola gta'


----------



## GaarBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabidgnome229* 
Have you tried the random person missions? They randomly appear as a blue person icon when you are near them

I once got 100 dollars off a crackhead by doing that!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

she hangs around star junction on street corners. She's a prostitute. But mega hard to find. Some people say they have found her, but I think you need a certain hour of night in certain weather. Its an achievement on the 360 version. Star Junction is so hard to navigate aswell..

We all thought that lola would play a big part in GTA4 since she's part of the advertising art and she's the front screen on the PS3 menu. But it turns out its just a tease.. weird.


----------



## PhantomXXX

Maybe that is Lola:


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i tried looking all over star junction and there are so many prostitutes/girls with red hair that are lookalikes but ive not found lola. I've been tipped that she's at the docks, which I assume is port tudor, but she's not there either. Its an achievement on 360 to find her I think, so its probably quite hard..


----------



## rduffy123

Its not an achievement, ive looked through all of them.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

sorry, it was actually a prize on a 360 forum. someone supposedly found her but claims her lollipop was knocked out of her hand before he took the photo. He found a lookalike in star junction and is testifying that its lola to win a 'prize' on the website







judge for yourself:


----------



## Marin

I found her, did the usual







, and then shot her to get my money back.


----------



## Neeyucka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I found her, did the usual







, and then shot her to get my money back.


i hope that's not what you do IRL


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neeyucka*


i hope that's not what you do IRL










Alright Jack Thompson


----------

